# Suddenly allergic to cat litter?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Has anyone experienced this with themselves?

For a few months I've been using Dr. Elsey's precious cat, but I didn't order more online in time and I had to buy Tidy Cats Instant Action at the store. I've used it in the past with no problems.

It's been in the litter box for about a week now and I am sneezing up a storm, constant stuffy nose. I thought I had a cold for a couple days and even took meds then realized it started when I started using Tidy Cats again.

This sucks! Especially because despite my reaction to it and the dust/perfumey smell, I prefer it to Dr. Elsey's. It clumps better and doesn't get cemented to the side of the litter box at all, I don't need to scrape the sides with Tidy Cats, and it's lighter. Maybe one day I'll find a litter that suits all my preferences :\


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

One of the major reasons I originally stopped using clay litter was because it bugged my asthma. To the point where I would get a little wheezy just cuddling the cats!

I switched to swheat scoop and the problem has never come back. Also...I would never switch back to clay. I hate that stuff AND it's awful for the environment.

I get a reminder every time I pet sit, almost everyone uses clay but I just can't handle it. Coughing and choking and wheezing...blech!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm just not interested in wheat litter or pine pellets, I think the idea is gross that you can't scoop the urine out and it seems overly complicated to me.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone know of any Tidy Cat litters that aren't as scented?


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Not trying to change your mind, but I have been using pine pellets for at least a year and a half and you do scoop the urine out, just in the opposite way as clumping litter. You have to sift the sawdust out and keep the pellets. You probably already are aware of this, and to each his own. Everybody has their preferences. I've never tried Dr Elsey's but I had good luck with Arm and Hammer multi cat, I think? When in was using clay litter. Now that I use wood pellets... I said pine litter but this is hardwood horse pellets, not really pine... I prefer it and even if I forget to scoop one day there is no urine smell. Good luck, I'm sure you will find something that works for you.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Sawdust makes me sneezy anyways :\ I do like clay litter, I just wish I could find one that worked perfectly. Tidy Cats is almost there, just wish they'd make an unscented one.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks like Tidy cats makes a "breathe easy" version. In don't know if it's unscented or just low dust.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I was looking into the Breathe Easy and Small Spaces varieties, they both have glowing reviews BUT almost *ALL* the _bad_ reviews state how these litters smell like rotten fruit or rotten oranges when the cats use it. Wth?!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

The swheat scoop clumps... ive used it before

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Too expensive though, $35 for 40lbs of it.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yea it is expensive I only used it while I was toilet training bec its flushable... I think here is 15 for 20 pounds... I buy the small bag

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

